# Flooded Creek Farm Goat Cam. Weighed the babies...WOW!!!



## Mamaboid

After much frustration and a few words from my dh that I have never heard him say before, lol, we Finally got the goat cam so it will work in the kidding pen.  Right now it is just pointed out over the goat yard, but will be aimed at the kidding pen as soon as we have a reason to.  So here it is for your goat pics fix.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/flooded-creek-farm


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Why did you do this ???  In about 1 sec EVERY BYHER will be staring at it !!! Thanks though ...  

*pass the popcorn*


----------



## Mamaboid

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Why did you do this ???  In about 1 sec EVERY BYHER will be staring at it !!! Thanks though ...
> 
> *pass the popcorn*


I just figured since I wasn't going to get anything done the rest of the day, nobody else should either.


----------



## Stacykins

YAY! A new barn cam to obsess about!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you do this ???  In about 1 sec EVERY BYHER will be staring at it !!! Thanks though ...
> 
> *pass the popcorn*
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured since I wasn't going to get anything done the rest of the day, nobody else should either.
Click to expand...

He he ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Stacykins said:
			
		

> YAY! A new barn cam to obsess about!


I knew this would happen ...


----------



## Stacykins

I have to live vicariously through you guys, since Twix is still at the breeder's place!


----------



## Mamaboid

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I have to live vicariously through you guys, since Twix is still at the breeder's place!


Help yourself.  

Allow me to introduce you to the family.  The two goats you can barely see in the far field are Eli and Elsie, my newest Fainters.  Elsie will be in the kidding pen before too long.  She is 3 years old, and is VERY pregnant.  I am thinking maybe in the next week, but do not know the date of her breeding so am pretty much just going on sight and actions.  She doesn't "faint" easily, but does freeze up in her hind quarters quite often.  She is mostly white, with black spots and a black frame around her face.  Elsie has no horns.

 Eli is her "baby daddy".  He is a white and cream colored 3 year old Fainter that falls over at the drop of a hat, or just about anything else. He is about an 8 on the fainting scale of 1 to 6. Eli has HUGE horns, but is very polite with them.

The brown goat with white markings in the closer field is Brandy.  She is a Nubian/Kiko doe, almost 2 years old.  She is supposed to be bred, should be bred, should be almost due.  She is driving me crazy, cause one day she looks like she is, the next day she doesn't.  She should be bred to Dude.  This would be her second kidding, she had a single last spring.  Brandy has horns, is the herd queen, and rules with an iron fist.  Her favorite target is Stephanie.  She pushes, but very seldom uses her horns.  It is discouraged with water bottle and being held against her will when she does use them.

The black tri-color buck in the close field is Dude.  He is a year old, full blooded Fainter.  He is my little mama's baby.  Where ever I am, he thinks he is supposed to be also.  On the fainter scale, he is a 5.  Faints easily and does fall over, but not as often as Eli.  Dude has horns, but is very careful with them, especially around me.  He learned very young that "Mama" doesn't like contact of any kind with those pointy things.

The white one with the brown head is Stephanie.  She is a 14 month old, full Nubian doe.  She was in standing heat last weekend, and Dude had a good weekend, so she should be giving birth in May.  
She belonged to a friend of a friend of ours, was originally bought as a pet for a teenage girl who did not live up to her responsibilities, so her parents said the goat had to go.  She was GIVEN to us and she is a sweetie.  Stephanie has no horns.

The Silver doe in the close field is a mixed up girl.  Her mama was an Alpine/ND cross, and her daddy was an Angora/Fainter cross.  She is a year old, and when we brought her home, the neighbor kids left the gate open and Dude had his way with her as she was entering her new home.  We were not sure if she was bred or not, and are still not sure.  Once the deed had been done,we left her in the pen with him.  She has not come into heat since, so we figured she was bred. If so, she should be kidding in February sometime.  However, last weekend when Stephanie was in heat and driving Dude crazy, he was also all over Dusty, so at this point we are unsure what is happening there.  Time will tell.  Dusty has little tiny horns, but has been known to think she is a bulldozer.  We are working on this spoiled brat syndrome with some modest success at this point.

Ok, that is the goat family.  You will also see various chickens, guineas, dogs, cats and occasionally you will probably catch a glimpse of my dh and I also.  I will try to keep those sightings to a minimum tho, as me in my barn clothes is NOT a pretty sight.  Hope you enjoy them as much as we do.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks so much for your efforts on our behalf.  All we need to do is run back and forth to the computer 18 times a day to check on YOUR goats. LOL.  

I'm all signed in and eager for action.

Thanks again,

DonnaBelle


----------



## doxiemoxie

I love it!  Just went to look and a couple goats are playing "king of the stump" (Queen?)  Tell your hubby thankyou for me.


----------



## Mamaboid

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> I love it!  Just went to look and a couple goats are playing "king of the stump" (Queen?)  Tell your hubby thankyou for me.


Yup, that is the favorite game, that and this hut is mine today.  I will pass that message along.  He is out of town tonight, so I figured maybe Elsie would be ready to go just because I was here alone.  But when I checked her before I put them in for the night, she hasn't made any progress, so maybe nobody told her he was gone.


----------



## Mamaboid

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your efforts on our behalf.  All we need to do is run back and forth to the computer 18 times a day to check on YOUR goats. LOL.
> 
> I'm all signed in and eager for action.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> DonnaBelle


We do what we can.  Besides, this way, if I miss something, SOMEBODY will see it.


----------



## Mamaboid

We moved some goats around today, so tonight Elsie is spending her first night in her kidding pen.  If she is showing no signs of labor, I will let her out during the day tomorrow, but this way she can start to get used to her new night time home.  There is ONE, tiny little corner that the camera doesn't catch.....guess where she has chosen to lay..Oh well, that's a goat for ya...


----------



## Missy

Hurray! I love kidding threads and even better live kidding videos!!


Adds to favorites


----------



## Mamaboid

I think we are still a little while away, but ligs are coming and going and softer when they are there.  As the day got colder and rainier here, she was funny.  She went to the door of the kidding stall, which she saw for the first time yesterday afternoon, and wanted to go in.  We left her in late this afternoon, and she has been munchin and lazin around in there ever since.  It is a miserable night here, so I am glad I can watch her from my lazy boy and not have to run out there to check on her.  so.....pull up a  and grab a and  with me.


----------



## Missy

wait....

I thought for sure she was just licking something...lol. Turns out she was pawing at the bedding....


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

Is she kidding? Or just standing up to stretch and eat?


----------



## Mamaboid

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> Is she kidding? Or just standing up to stretch and eat?


Sorry, just saw your post.  Must have been just stretching and eating, cause we still have no kids, and she is out in the field running around at this moment....sigh.....goats.  gotta love em


----------



## Mamaboid

I am going out to check on her right now, her tail looks funny to me on camera.  Be back in a bit to report.


----------



## Mamaboid

Signs between yesterday and this morning:
She seems to have dropped a bit in the sides.
Udder is firm but not tight, no real change since yesterday that I can see or feel.
Ligs softer but still there.

Signs between this morning 8am and now 2:30pm:
Very slight bit of discharge
Udder same as this morning, firm but not tight.
Ligs are barely there.

Biggest difference:  BEING MEAN to other goats, and guarding the hay rack vigorously!!  
Leaning into me wanting her back massaged, but NOT wanting me to check ligs. 

My guess is..........she's pregnant and will deliver sometime.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

I watched it all night! And an appaloosa foaling. But neither foaled/kidded


----------



## Mamaboid

So, this morning at 4am, I checked the camera and Elsie was laying down, sleeping sound.  I went back to sleep and woke at 6am.  I opened my eyes, looked at the computer screen, did a double take and said" what the ?????   My white, pregnant female goat had turned into a black buck.  Elsie and Dude are on opposite sides of a small pass through door between two pens.  Somehow, Elsie had to turn the lock to unlock the door, then Dude had to push from his side to open the door, then they changed places, and somehow he pushed the door back closed.  The only thing that they didn't do was relock the door.   

Anyhow, everyone is back where they belong, and dh is going to reinforce the door with a second lock tonight when he gets home.  Elsie has no ligs at all this morning, not to say they won't come back.  She is eating everything in sight, and seems to be kinda restless.  Not seeing too much kid movement.  

Will update when I go down to check her later.. It is COLD out there this morning.  Snow covered ground but a beautiful sunny day.  Have a great day everybody.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yep, goats can unlock locks.  I had the kind with a latch that goes over knob.  well, they made short work of those.

DH installed the kind that has a lift up you must use to open it, and come back down and latches securely on the kidding pens and the gate going into another part of the barn.

Darn goats, it's one thing after another. 

Maggie, my Alpine rescue goat with horns tried to knock down the garage door DH installed on the add on, she put a big dent in it, so now she's in a kidding pen at night.  

I WILL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER GOAT WITH HORNS.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sawfish99

I'm curious about the equipment you are using.  Is it wired or wireless and (if you don't mind) how much did it cost to set up?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the equipment you are using.  Is it wired or wireless and (if you don't mind) how much did it cost to set up?


x2


----------



## Mamaboid

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the equipment you are using.  Is it wired or wireless and (if you don't mind) how much did it cost to set up?
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

It is a camera hooked up to my old laptop, wireless connection.  The old laptop has a problem with the power cord not always making connection, so we have it rigged so it keeps the power cord held in tight and cannot be moved by 'man nor beast'.  When I was using that laptop, it did not have it's own camera, so my dh bought me one for christmas last year.  Shortly after that, I got my new laptop with it's own camera.  The camera is a logitech.  Our wireless comes from our phone company's dsl connection.  Using this setup slows down my internet just a bit, and the pictures you see are about 15 seconds delayed from real-time.  It didn't cost us anything to do it.  Ustream, the sight we broadcast through is free, as long as you let it run the commercials.  If you want to use it without commercials, it runs I think $99 a month.  Sorry about the commercials.


----------



## DonnaBelle

For $99.00 we can deal with the commercials.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mamaboid

They are working on the road close to our house fixing flood damage.  All the beeping and banging is driving my poor goats crazy.  It was so cold here yesterday that I kept Elsie in all day instead of letting her out in the field.  The other goats were running back and forth trying to see what all those big trucks were doing out at the end of out drive.  Elsie was restless all day, but I think she was reacting to the noise and the other goats.  She really slept hard last night.  Didn't stir too much during the night.  This morning, she has very loose ligs, very hard to find, but there.  She didn't eat too much yesterday, but seems to have gotten her appetite back this morning.  It is all of 8 degrees here, I almost froze to death doing chores this morning.  Still think we have a few days to go with our girl.  It is supposed to warm up into the 40s this weekend...I hope she waits til then.

Have a great day everyone.  Oh and btw....we are thinking 3 kids, would like at least 1 buckling, but 3 does would be ok.


----------



## Ms. Research

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> They are working on the road close to our house fixing flood damage.  All the beeping and banging is driving my poor goats crazy.  It was so cold here yesterday that I kept Elsie in all day instead of letting her out in the field.  The other goats were running back and forth trying to see what all those big trucks were doing out at the end of out drive.  Elsie was restless all day, but I think she was reacting to the noise and the other goats.  She really slept hard last night.  Didn't stir too much during the night.  This morning, she has very loose ligs, very hard to find, but there.  She didn't eat too much yesterday, but seems to have gotten her appetite back this morning.  It is all of 8 degrees here, I almost froze to death doing chores this morning.  Still think we have a few days to go with our girl.  It is supposed to warm up into the 40s this weekend...I hope she waits til then.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Oh and btw....we are thinking 3 kids, would like at least 1 buckling, but 3 does would be ok.


Hoping she waits for this weekend as well.  Supposed to have a heat wave (40's) lol this weekend.  Actually have snow this morning in New Jersey.  

Got my fingers and toes cross for 1 bucking and 2 healthy does this WEEKEND with 40 degree weather.  But you know that doe code.

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Doe Code is in full force... Elsie and Dude switched pens again this morning, so I put another lock on the door myself.  DH was going to do it last night but his Mom is in the hospital and he spent all evening with her and didn't get to it.  

Elsie seems to have stalled in her progress.  Ligs still coming and going, udder full but no "boom".  She is getting touchier with me checking them out tho...not liking it one little bit.

She is "pushy" with the other goats, not head butting but pushing and she starts it, so I am keeping her in the kidding pen at this point.  With the snow and ice on the ground, I am just afraid she will slip or somebody will hit her wrong.  I am taking no chances on my first full blooded fainter babies.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Mamaboid

Well, here we are 2 days later and still no babies.  Elsie is really sunken in the sides, the babies have dropped a lot in the last couple days.  She is checking out her sides, stretching and in general acting very uncomfortable.  Her ligs are really hard to feel now, and she has NO sense of humor about me finding them.  She is starting to do the "goat stare".  Hoping for this weekend...but still no signs of actual labor.  Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Ms. Research

Poor girl.  Hoping it happens soon for her.  

Looking forward to hearing that healthy kids have arrived and Mom doing well.  Now that would be a Wonderful Weekend.  

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you.  

K


----------



## Jenski

Oh dear me.  I am supposed to be outside tilling some chicken compost into the garden, and yet . . . and yet . . . I am here with my (cold) coffee, watching GOAT CAM.  *sigh*  

Do tell hubby thanks, though.  I know how much fun it is hooking up stuff like that!


----------



## Jenski

Does look like she's restless this morning!


----------



## Ms. Research

Jenski said:
			
		

> Does look like she's restless this morning!


I know.  I keep popping in but don't stay long.  I don't want to jinx anything.  Silly, but that's just me.

Come on ELSIE!  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

I was just down with Elsie, sat with her for about 1/2 hour.  She stood with her head in my lap for a long time, just enjoying ear scratching and side rubbing.  I don't see how she can go much longer, but with her being new to me, I am just not sure how she is going to progress.  It is gorgeous out there today, it would be a WONDERFUL day to have kids......Are ya listening Elsie??


----------



## Ms. Research

How's Elsie?  Popped in to see her.  She still looks a bit restless.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

She is still hanging in there, but I think it might be tonight or tomorrow morning.  She has NO ligs at all, can touch my finger and thumb together.  Very restless, and her back end is swollen and pushing out a bit.  I just checked on her, and she wants NO part of me touching or even looking at her female parts, but she sure does want scratchies and hugs.  I think I won't be setting hourly timers to check on her tonight, I think it might be a looooooooooong night of staring at the camera screen and running back and forth to the barn.


----------



## Ms. Research

Give Elsie a hug and scratch for me.  Unfortunately the goat code demands long sleepless nights, staring at screens, listening to monitors, and running back and forth to the barn for caring goat owners.  

Welcome to Goat Doe Hell.  Hope it's exhausting but healthy kids on the ground by morning.  And Elsie healthy and happy.

K


----------



## Ms. Research

Well, Elsie still holding on to those kids.  See her happily choosing morsels of hay.  Had a nice scratch, more eating.  

Come on Elsie, give up those kids.   

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Well, I have had a short nap and Elsie is still hanging in there.  She is just being a real DOE about this. 

Since I have nothing to report right now, I will ask a question.  Just exactly what is a moonspot?  I see it in posts and just never thought about it, but I guess I don't know.


----------



## Mamaboid

Elsie just missed her best shot at the full meaning of Doe Code.  Our electricity was out for a couple hours.  No lights in kidding pen, no camera to check on her, no lights to see to get to barn....lights came back on, camera back up, lights on barn back on.....no kids.  I would have bet money she would go while they were out.


----------



## marlowmanor

Do you have a trip planned anytime soon, or a time when you will be gone for a few hours? My bet is she will kid when something like that comes up! Gotta love the doe code!


----------



## Ms. Research

Elsie is really using that Doe code on you.  I was hoping to hear this morning of healthy kids.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Well Good Morning everyone.  Elsie is doing a lot of laying in the corner, breathing a little heavier than normal but not much, and in general just chillin out.  ...sigh...  Weekend over, very little sleep, and pretty much NO progress.  Golly, I love being a goat owner.  Hope everybody has a wonderful day.  I am going to spend most of it sittin with my girl.


----------



## Mamaboid

OK, I have decided that Elsie is not pregnant, she is just fat and has big t...er udder.   I even tried taking her for a nice long walk this afternoon, like pregnant women do...that didn't work either.  I can now feel ligs again, way down in deep and sloppy but there tonight.  Sides are more and more sunken in, gonna touch soon, can feel what I think are at least 3 little heads or butts that pop out once in a while.  So, I think we may even have a few days yet.  Udder larger every day but not "boom".  I think she is just milking it.  I mean she is in where the wind doesn't blow, it is warm, her feed and hay is there for the taking and brought to her on a regular basis with no fighting with anybody for it, she gets regular scratchies and hugs....what self respecting goat wouldn't milk that for all it is worth.  Have a great night everybody... will update in morning.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> OK, I have decided that Elsie is not pregnant, she is just fat and has big udder


----------



## Ms. Research

So is Elsie still holding out?  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So is Elsie still holding out?
> 
> K


She is.  She had a really restless night, rolling up on one side and then to the other, rubbing her sides on the wall, walking circles.  But right now she is laying there chewing her cud like she doesn't have a care in the world.  Haven't been down since 3 am, so will be going down in a few and will report more after I come back in....or (with any luck) I will be down there a while because she is having them.


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  It is morning isn't it?  Well, here we are, another day.  Elsie's ligs are back this morning.  She still has some discharge, no change in udder, full but not really tight.  I have NO idea when this girl is gonna give up these kids.  I have a full day of medical tests scheduled for Tuesday of next week....anybody wanna take bets?  I have to have more repair done on my stomach, and will be out of commission for about 6 weeks afterwards, so who knows, maybe she is going to wait til I cannot even GET to the kidding pen....sigh.....OK, I am done venting now...Have a great day all.


----------



## Ms. Research

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  It is morning isn't it?  Well, here we are, another day.  Elsie's ligs are back this morning.  She still has some discharge, no change in udder, full but not really tight.  I have NO idea when this girl is gonna give up these kids.  I have a full day of medical tests scheduled for Tuesday of next week....anybody wanna take bets?  I have to have more repair done on my stomach, and will be out of commission for about 6 weeks afterwards, so who knows, maybe she is going to wait til I cannot even GET to the kidding pen....sigh.....OK, I am done venting now...Have a great day all.


Hoping she goes soon for you.  Maybe this weekend?  

Hoping all goes smoothly for you with your surgery and the 6 weeks out of commission goes quickly.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning.  Well, Elsie seems to be having more and more discharge.  Her ligs are gone again this morning, udder about the same as yesterday.  Appetite good, all systems seem to be functioning well.  She is spending a lot more time laying very still the last couple days.  It is a wet but warm day today, and would be a very good day to be born.  Thanks for the well wishes Ms. R.  Hope everybody has a wonderful day.  Wish for healthy babies for me..


----------



## Ms. Research

Any updates?

How's Elsie doing?  Still holding on to those kids?  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Still holding out.  This morning, around 4 I thought we were going to do something, but she settled back down.  She is doing a lot of rolling, shifting sides, even rolling over on her sides and stretching.  Looks like contractions, but then she sit back up and goes right back to chewing her cud.  Yesterday she had a lot of "egg white" discharge, so I know she is making progress.  It is colder than cold here this morning, with about 4 inches of snow and supposed to go down to 7 or 8 tonight.


----------



## Ms. Research

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Still holding out.  This morning, around 4 I thought we were going to do something, but she settled back down.  She is doing a lot of rolling, shifting sides, even rolling over on her sides and stretching.  Looks like contractions, but then she sit back up and goes right back to chewing her cud.  Yesterday she had a lot of "egg white" discharge, so I know she is making progress.  It is colder than cold here this morning, with about 4 inches of snow and supposed to go down to 7 or 8 tonight.


Well at least you have progress.  lol.  Come on Elsie.  

It's up to 20 here in New Jersey.  No snow though.  Just cold.  But they are saying by Tuesday we are going up to 50 degrees.  

7 or 8 degrees tonight?  Sounds like Kid time.   

Thanks for the update.   Hoping she goes before Tuesday.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Hi all.  Elsie is still holding out, but she has to be getting close.  Her discharge is  more and more, and her lady parts are kinda open and loose looking.  Udder is much tighter than it has been.  She is very restless.  Eating good.  Her sides have stopped jumping around, so I am thinking MAYBE   tonight or tomorrow.  But in all reality


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Can't wait for the pictures! Come on Elsie, lets see some baby pictures! Hope all goes well, and something happens soon.


----------



## Ms. Research

So how's Elsie doing?  Any news?  

K

eta:  Took a quick peek, still fat, still eating away, no babies.  Oh man, Elsie, give the guy a break.  This afternoon.

K


----------



## Ms. Research

Popped in to see Elsie.  Looks really restless.   

At first I thought she had one.  The left side of the pen, straw looked like something.  But nothing.

And will you tell Elsie not to stand on two legs looking over the wall.  lol.  Someone must have come into the barn, because she started to stand on two legs to look over the kidding pen wall.   I'm telling her, "Get down Elsie, you're pregnant".   I know I'm talking to a computer screen, but seeing that, knowing she is alright, probably does that when she's not pregnant, looking for treats, still it came out of my mouth.  DH asked me who I was talking to.  I said Elsie.  He said tell Elsie for him, stop jerking Mamaboid around and have them kids!  

Hoping today.  Will pop in later.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Popped in to see Elsie.  Looks really restless.
> 
> At first I thought she had one.  The left side of the pen, straw looked like something.  But nothing.
> 
> And will you tell Elsie not to stand on two legs looking over the wall.  lol.  Someone must have come into the barn, because she started to stand on two legs to look over the kidding pen wall.   I'm telling her, "Get down Elsie, you're pregnant".   I know I'm talking to a computer screen, but seeing that, knowing she is alright, probably does that when she's not pregnant, looking for treats, still it came out of my mouth.  DH asked me who I was talking to.  I said Elsie.  He said tell Elsie for him, stop jerking Mamaboid around and have them kids!
> 
> Hoping today.  Will pop in later.
> 
> K


She is looking out the window when she does that.  The whole side of that kidding pen is the barn wall, which is made up of huge big windows.  The other goats are on the other side of those windows.  When you saw her this morning, she was standing up watching us check over the other goats, and our buck Dude was talking to my dh.  They have these male bonding conversations you see, in which I am not allowed to participate.  It is so funny to watch and hear.  The dh will say something like, "so Dude, how have the girls been treating you?" and the crazy goat goes into this big long story about how their feet stink and they hog the bed.  I LOVE goats.  

As for Elsie, she is doing a lot of rubbing her sides on the wall, I assume she is repositioning...or maybe just scratchin.  No other real changes this morning.  I just know she is going to wait until Tuesday when I am gone.  I HATE goats.


----------



## Ms. Research

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped in to see Elsie.  Looks really restless.
> 
> At first I thought she had one.  The left side of the pen, straw looked like something.  But nothing.
> 
> And will you tell Elsie not to stand on two legs looking over the wall.  lol.  Someone must have come into the barn, because she started to stand on two legs to look over the kidding pen wall.   I'm telling her, "Get down Elsie, you're pregnant".   I know I'm talking to a computer screen, but seeing that, knowing she is alright, probably does that when she's not pregnant, looking for treats, still it came out of my mouth.  DH asked me who I was talking to.  I said Elsie.  He said tell Elsie for him, stop jerking Mamaboid around and have them kids!
> 
> Hoping today.  Will pop in later.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking out the window when she does that.  The whole side of that kidding pen is the barn wall, which is made up of huge big windows.  The other goats are on the other side of those windows.  When you saw her this morning, she was standing up watching us check over the other goats, and our buck Dude was talking to my dh.  They have these male bonding conversations you see, in which I am not allowed to participate.  It is so funny to watch and hear.  The dh will say something like, "so Dude, how have the girls been treating you?" and the crazy goat goes into this big long story about how their feet stink and they hog the bed.  I LOVE goats.
> 
> As for Elsie, she is doing a lot of rubbing her sides on the wall, I assume she is repositioning...or maybe just scratchin.  No other real changes this morning.  I just know she is going to wait until Tuesday when I am gone.  I HATE goats.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation.  Looking out the window. lol.  Well tell Elsie if she would just HAVE those kids, she could get out with the rest of the herd. lol.  

Love/Hate relationship.  The more and more I read and see, the more this is soooooo true.  But thankfully the loving part of goats is more than the hate.  lol.   And I can't say hate.  More like TOTAL frustration! lol 


Yep, the way things are going, I think Elsie will have those babies the minute your car leaves the driveway Tuesday.  Silly goats.  

Hey maybe if you and your DH casually say loudly outside that window, you HOPE Elsie goes after Tuesday.  Maybe she'll turn around and have them soon. lol.  Well just a thought.   Darn doe code.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hey maybe if you and your DH casually say loudly outside that window, you HOPE Elsie goes after Tuesday.  Maybe she'll turn around and have them soon. lol.  Well just a thought.   Darn doe code.
> 
> K


It is worth a try......heading out the door to go initiate conversation with dh.


----------



## Ms. Research

So how did the conversation work out?  Did Elsie get the hint?  

K


----------



## Ms. Research

Popped in to see Elsie.  Still round.  She moved from one corner to next.   

I know the wait has been very tedious for you.  I'm feeling it, and I'm not there and she's not my goat.  

let's hope she goes today or tonight.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Popped in to see Elsie.  Still round.  She moved from one corner to next.
> 
> I know the wait has been very tedious for you.  I'm feeling it, and I'm not there and she's not my goat.
> 
> let's hope she goes today or tonight.
> 
> K


Still hanging in there.  She slept really soundly last night, didn't stir much.  At this moment she is quietly chewing her cud.  No real change, but if her udder gets much bigger, she will not be able to walk.  She is a full blooded fainter, but I swear, I may try milking her, she has a beautiful very large udder with really nice teats.  She is so calm, I really think I may try it.  Time will tell.  Of course, she has to actually HAVE babies first. ....sigh.....  Thanks for the company, the support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jodief100

I will not click on the barn cam
I will not click on the barn cam
I will not click on the barn cam


How is she doing?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mamaboid

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I will not click on the barn cam
> I will not click on the barn cam
> I will not click on the barn cam
> 
> 
> How is she doing?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


Click on the barn cam and see. 

Actually,  she is doing good, just not ready yet.  My husband keeps telling me she is still "cookin" em and I have to be paitent cause we don't want any "half-baked kids".


----------



## autumnprairie

I swear goats were put on this earth to drive us crazy   
Jodie, I clicked on the barn cam  now I am hooked again


----------



## wannacow




----------



## Mamaboid

For some reason only our stupid electric company knows for sure, our electric is flicking off and on this morning, so if you tune in and the camera is dark, it is just because I have not run back down to the barn yet to restart it after the 5th time in the last 2 hours.  ggrrrrrr  I HATE our electric company.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

What have you done to me? I had to click on the barn cam, and now well... it's staying up. She is going to have the babies today... now. This is a great idea. Thanks for doing this... I think.


----------



## Mamaboid

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> . She is going to have the babies today... now.


From your mouth to God's ear!!  OH I soooo hope you are right.


----------



## autumnprairie

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> What have you done to me? I had to click on the barn cam, and now well... it's staying up. She is going to have the babies today... now. This is a great idea. Thanks for doing this... I think.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She is going to have the babies today... now.
> 
> 
> 
> From your mouth to God's ear!!  OH I soooo hope you are right.
Click to expand...

Me too, I don't know if I will get my chores done. Oh, I see her ear twitching, the dishes can wait!


----------



## Mamaboid

Misery does love company!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Misery does love company!!!


That is does, and so know that you have company. Can you explain to my DH why my chores aren't done? Oh and why the kids never were able to get out of the tub?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I love it when Elsie looks up at the camera. It's like she is saying, I know your watching. Don't I look cute today? Tell her to stop jumping up, and eating, she needs to be having babies. You can even tell her I said so.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## Ms. Research

Popped in.  Elsie STILL eating.  But boy does her belly look HUGE now.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

She seems to be getting up and down a lot. Can't you go tell Elsie that she has to beat Maggie, she has to be first.


----------



## sunne73

As if I wasn't obsessed enough with goats...do you think goat birthing will count as a valid reason to call off of work?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yup!


----------



## wannacow

Works for me!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Anyone else eat lunch with Elsie?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Thank you mamaboid, for fixing the camera! I can see so much better now! I love how you won't allow your face in the camera, or did you when I had to go potty?


----------



## Mamaboid

I ate lunch, supper and dessert with Elsie,   I don't consciously keep my face out of the camera, it is just the angle it is set at all you see is my big belly and dirty barn clothes.  The camera has been giving me fits today with all the electrical problems we have been having.  It is snowing, sleeting and the wind is blowing here tonight, so hopefully the electric will stay on. 

 My cat scan and Dr. appt. tomorrow are going to take me from at least 10am til 4:30 or so to get back home.  I just know she is going to wait til I leave.

  I had some major abdominal surgery in 2010, and threw blood clots into both of my lungs.  Now I have a very large hernia in my incision that has to be fixed.  With the blood clot situation, this becomes a very big deal that I am NOT looking forward to.  The Dr.s don't seem to think that scheduling my surgery around does giving birth is a good idea, but to me it seems perfectly reasonable.  Wish me luck and if she doesn't have those babies tonight during the sleet and rain storm, then cross your fingers she waits til I get home tomorrow night.  Dh cannot take off tomorrow even tho he is self employed because he is in the middle of a project that is short on time.  Maybe if you all watch her she will know it and hold off til she thinks she is alone.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I ate lunch, supper and dessert with Elsie,   I don't consciously keep my face out of the camera, it is just the angle it is set at all you see is my big belly and dirty barn clothes.  The camera has been giving me fits today with all the electrical problems we have been having.  It is snowing, sleeting and the wind is blowing here tonight, so hopefully the electric will stay on.
> 
> My cat scan and Dr. appt. tomorrow are going to take me from at least 10am til 4:30 or so to get back home.  I just know she is going to wait til I leave.
> 
> I had some major abdominal surgery in 2010, and threw blood clots into both of my lungs.  Now I have a very large hernia in my incision that has to be fixed.  With the blood clot situation, this becomes a very big deal that I am NOT looking forward to.  The Dr.s don't seem to think that scheduling my surgery around does giving birth is a good idea, but to me it seems perfectly reasonable.  Wish me luck and if she doesn't have those babies tonight during the sleet and rain storm, then cross your fingers she waits til I get home tomorrow night.  Dh cannot take off tomorrow even tho he is self employed because he is in the middle of a project that is short on time.  Maybe if you all watch her she will know it and hold off til she thinks she is alone.


I bet you did. There is nothing wrong with dirty barn clothes. If you were all dolled up, there would be something wrong with that.  Could you imagine having to get all dolled up just to go out to Elsie?   I hope that it stays on. Oh I hope not. Oh I pray that everything goes well tomorrow. I hope you aren't going to do anything that can hurt yourself after your surgery. Wish I lived close, O would help out, if you would want it, that is. I will have you in my prayers for your surgery to go well, and for Elsie to have them tonight or after you get home tomorrow. I will have her on my screen all tomorrow.  Sorry to hear that you have been having to go through such troubles. Hopefully after the surgery tomorrow, everything will be ok. Please let us know how everything goes tomorrow. Take care.


----------



## Mamaboid

Today is just the cat scan and surgeon visit to set up the surgery, so I will be home tonight in one piece.  That is if the roads cooperate.  We had ice and freezing rain last night and the roads are a mess.  The drive to the hospital is an hour long under good circumstances, and these are definitely not good roads.  Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts, I know from experience they do work.

OK, now to Elsie.  As far as I can tell, she has made NO changes at all overnight.  She slept well, while I was awake every hour checking on her.  I have given her strict orders that she is to wait til I get home or the consequences will be harsh.  She didn't look too impressed, so


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Today is just the cat scan and surgeon visit to set up the surgery, so I will be home tonight in one piece.  That is if the roads cooperate.  We had ice and freezing rain last night and the roads are a mess.  The drive to the hospital is an hour long under good circumstances, and these are definitely not good roads.  Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts, I know from experience they do work.
> 
> OK, now to Elsie.  As far as I can tell, she has made NO changes at all overnight.  She slept well, while I was awake every hour checking on her.  I have given her strict orders that she is to wait til I get home or the consequences will be harsh.  She didn't look too impressed, so


Oh ok, well I will still pray that all goes well today with the scan, and that you get there and back safely. Will you let us know when the surgery is, so I can pray for you? 

 Well I hope that she listens to those orders.  Consequences will be harsh, that's a good laugh. Good luck today! Know I will be praying for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Elsie needs to move back towards the camera. :/ Mamaboid, I am keeping an eye on your girl today, and prayers have been going your way all this morning.  Can't wait for you to get back and find out that you made it home, and so Elsie can her baby/babies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid where are you? I was hoping to hear how everything went today! I am still praying for you. Happy to see Elsie is waiting. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yeah, I got to see you on the camera. Great to see you are ok. I noticed you checking Elsie out, everything feel ok? It was cute to watch her try to go out with you.


----------



## quiltnchik

I can't get the video to come up.  Not sure why, because I was able to view it last week. 

Copied and pasted the link into Internet Explorer and it's now working fine.  I did a search, and many users of the site are having problems loading videos in Firefox.  I hate IE, but will suffer through to keep an eye on Elsie's progress


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> I can't get the video to come up.  Not sure why, because I was able to view it last week.
> 
> Copied and pasted the link into Internet Explorer and it's now working fine.  I did a search, and many users of the site are having problems loading videos in Firefox.  I hate IE, but will suffer through to keep an eye on Elsie's progress


I have firefox, and I have been watching ever since yesterday. I know that mamaboid said that she has been having stormy weather. There were times when it was a black screen, but it came back on in a little bit.


----------



## daisychick

I can't get the camera to work today, so I will check back later.  I hope everything went ok with your doctors appointment and that Elsie is doing good too.


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Well, I had a day yesterday.  First off let me explain that the camera was off most of the night because we had a heck of a lot of a lot of wind here last night and lost our internet signal and phone service around 8pm and it didn't come back on til after 8 this morning.  So, after a really long day at the hospital, which I will tell you about next, I spent a reeealllly long night going back and forth to the barn to check on Elsie.  She, of course, slept peacefully and soundly most of the night, and pretty much gave me the stink eye whenever I woke her up.  She is pretty much the same this morning as she has been for a week now.  I swear, if it wasn't for those little noses, (or butts) that jump out of her sides every once in a while, I would say she was just kiddin.

As for my hospital visit, let me tell you, I think they search the world to find the MOST obnoxious tasting junk they can find to make you drink before a cat scan.  OMG it was gross.  3 great big glasses of orange creamsicle flavored semi liquid 45 minutes apart before they even start the test.  Which adds up to a whole lot of sittin around doing nuttin but wondering how my goat was doing.  The scan went well, and they found the rupture I have in my surgical scar from 2010, and I am scheduled for surgery on March 5.  Because of the blood clots that went through my lungs in 2010, I may have to  have a filter put in first to keep clots from going there again.  I will know that next Monday when I go to see the hematologist.  I take coumadin, so I will have to take shots in place of that for a few days before and after my surgery also.   I have to have some blood work done again tomorrow morning because I take diabetic meds and metformin interacts with the injectable dye that they also used for the scan yesterday.  That will only take a couple hours first thing tomorrow morning to get there and back.  I had 4 appointments yesterday, and was at the hospital going from place to place from 10:45am until almost 5pm last night.  Man that makes a long day.  I was more tired than if I had cleaned the chicken coop.  

Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and also, thanks for watchin out for my girl yesterday.  I am sure she could tell you were watching and held off because of it.  I mean.....she is a goat after all.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Glad to hear you are back home and can take over for me watching this goat!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mamaboid

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are back home and can take over for me watching this goat!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


----------



## quiltnchik

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  Well, I had a day yesterday.  First off let me explain that the camera was off most of the night because we had a heck of a lot of a lot of wind here last night and lost our internet signal and phone service around 8pm and it didn't come back on til after 8 this morning.  So, after a really long day at the hospital, which I will tell you about next, I spent a reeealllly long night going back and forth to the barn to check on Elsie.  She, of course, slept peacefully and soundly most of the night, and pretty much gave me the stink eye whenever I woke her up.  She is pretty much the same this morning as she has been for a week now.  I swear, if it wasn't for those little noses, (or butts) that jump out of her sides every once in a while, I would say she was just kiddin.
> 
> As for my hospital visit, let me tell you, I think they search the world to find the MOST obnoxious tasting junk they can find to make you drink before a cat scan.  OMG it was gross.  3 great big glasses of orange creamsicle flavored semi liquid 45 minutes apart before they even start the test.  Which adds up to a whole lot of sittin around doing nuttin but wondering how my goat was doing.  The scan went well, and they found the rupture I have in my surgical scar from 2010, and I am scheduled for surgery on March 5.  Because of the blood clots that went through my lungs in 2010, I may have to  have a filter put in first to keep clots from going there again.  I will know that next Monday when I go to see the hematologist.  I take coumadin, so I will have to take shots in place of that for a few days before and after my surgery also.   I have to have some blood work done again tomorrow morning because I take diabetic meds and metformin interacts with the injectable dye that they also used for the scan yesterday.  That will only take a couple hours first thing tomorrow morning to get there and back.  I had 4 appointments yesterday, and was at the hospital going from place to place from 10:45am until almost 5pm last night.  Man that makes a long day.  I was more tired than if I had cleaned the chicken coop.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and also, thanks for watchin out for my girl yesterday.  I am sure she could tell you were watching and held off because of it.  I mean.....she is a goat after all.


Since you're diabetic, please be careful with CT contrast; it can cause major kidney problems in diabetics.  I type for 2 oncologists/hematologists and it sounds like your doctor is considering an IVC filter for you.  Hope you're feeling better and up to par soon!


----------



## Mamaboid

IVC is correct.  I had one put in after the blood clots and before my resection was done in 2010 and it was removed in March of 2011 after I was "completely healed".  Now with this newest development, they are going to decide if we need to do it again.  Being a diabetic is just flat out a pain in the .....lower regions.  EVERYTHING just get much more complicated, and with the added blood clot threat, even things that should be relatively minor become big deals.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  Well, I had a day yesterday.  First off let me explain that the camera was off most of the night because we had a heck of a lot of a lot of wind here last night and lost our internet signal and phone service around 8pm and it didn't come back on til after 8 this morning.  So, after a really long day at the hospital, which I will tell you about next, I spent a reeealllly long night going back and forth to the barn to check on Elsie.  She, of course, slept peacefully and soundly most of the night, and pretty much gave me the stink eye whenever I woke her up.  She is pretty much the same this morning as she has been for a week now.  I swear, if it wasn't for those little noses, (or butts) that jump out of her sides every once in a while, I would say she was just kiddin.
> 
> As for my hospital visit, let me tell you, I think they search the world to find the MOST obnoxious tasting junk they can find to make you drink before a cat scan.  OMG it was gross.  3 great big glasses of orange creamsicle flavored semi liquid 45 minutes apart before they even start the test.  Which adds up to a whole lot of sittin around doing nuttin but wondering how my goat was doing.  The scan went well, and they found the rupture I have in my surgical scar from 2010, and I am scheduled for surgery on March 5.  Because of the blood clots that went through my lungs in 2010, I may have to  have a filter put in first to keep clots from going there again.  I will know that next Monday when I go to see the hematologist.  I take coumadin, so I will have to take shots in place of that for a few days before and after my surgery also.   I have to have some blood work done again tomorrow morning because I take diabetic meds and metformin interacts with the injectable dye that they also used for the scan yesterday.  That will only take a couple hours first thing tomorrow morning to get there and back.  I had 4 appointments yesterday, and was at the hospital going from place to place from 10:45am until almost 5pm last night.  Man that makes a long day.  I was more tired than if I had cleaned the chicken coop.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and also, thanks for watchin out for my girl yesterday.  I am sure she could tell you were watching and held off because of it.  I mean.....she is a goat after all.


Good morning Mamaboid! Sorry to hear that you had a heck of a day, and one heck of a night. If only Elsie knew what all you do for her. Although, I think I should say if only the kid(s) knew what all you do for them.  I hope that it won't be so stormy for you today. 

 I know what you mean about that obnoxious tasting junk! That crap is horrible. I don't know about you, but it sure made me have to pee. They told me to hold it.  Wow, so sorry to hear that you are having to go through all this. Know that I will be sending God a lot of prayers. I hope all goes well for this morning. I hope it will only be the couple hours. I am sure your more tired then when you clean out the coop, the chickens don't take your blood, and I am sure they don't stress you out. Take care. Know you have lots of people checking in on Elsie. You have such a beautiful girl. What is she like?


----------



## Mamaboid

Elsie is a sweetheart.  She is very gentle and loves kisses.  She is even FAIRLY tolerant of me checking for ligs and looking at her girlie parts.   She is polled, but with the other goats she will definitely stand her ground, which is why she is in the kidding pen for so long.  I just didn't feel safe with her initiating the head butting contests in her condition.  Because she was a newbie to the herd, she has not yet established her place.  After she has her kids and is ready to rejoin the herd, we have to do some moving around of goats, and she will be alone with her kids and just one hornless nubian doe who hopefully will be kidding in May.  As the other does get closer to birthing, they will be moved in with her so hopefully it will all work out.  This weekend, we are going to be putting our two bucks together for the first time.  I am kinda scared about that and not really looking forward to the jostling for position I know they are going to do.  Here are pictures of the bucks.  Dude is the black tri=color, 1 year old.  Eli is the White and cream colored.  3 years old.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Elsie is a sweetheart.  She is very gentle and loves kisses.  She is even FAIRLY tolerant of me checking for ligs and looking at her girlie parts.   She is polled, but with the other goats she will definitely stand her ground, which is why she is in the kidding pen for so long.  I just didn't feel safe with her initiating the head butting contests in her condition.  Because she was a newbie to the herd, she has not yet established her place.  After she has her kids and is ready to rejoin the herd, we have to do some moving around of goats, and she will be alone with her kids and just one hornless nubian doe who hopefully will be kidding in May.  As the other does get closer to birthing, they will be moved in with her so hopefully it will all work out.  This weekend, we are going to be putting our two bucks together for the first time.  I am kinda scared about that and not really looking forward to the jostling for position I know they are going to do.  Here are pictures of the bucks.  Dude is the black tri=color, 1 year old.  Eli is the White and cream colored.  3 years old.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4738_goats_again_046.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4738_new_goats_and_puppies_016.jpg


Aww, well can you give her some kisses for me when you get a chance?  What a good girl. I understand that, I would have done the same thing.  I understand you not wanting the whole head butting contests too. :bun More babies! Do you have any pictures of your other does?  I hope it all works out as well. I hope that the boys won't do too much jostling for position. Most of all, hopefully they don't do anything to hurt each other. Wow what handsome boys you have. Which one is the daddy of Elsie's kid(s) Thank you for telling me about Elsie and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Mamaboid

This is Brandy.  She is 2 yrs old, Nubian/Kiko.  She has horns but is pretty good about not using them.  She is our herd queen and rules with a strict hand.  She had a single baby her first time.  She is in heat as we speak and in the pen with Eli.  





This is Stephanie.  She is 1 1/2 year old Nubian.  She is dehorned.  She is hopefully bred for a May birth to Dude.





This is Dusty.  She is a year old messed up little brat.  Her Mama was a ND/Alpine and her Daddy was a Fainter/Angora. She is hopefully bred to Dude for a May birth, but she is kind of acting like she is in heat today, so it may be a bit later for her.  She has these little tiny horns that are really sharp, and she has a nasty habit of using them on the hornless goats.  I am seriously considering banding them.  





And of course, this is Elsie.  Elsie is a polled full blooded Fainter, 3 years old and had twins last year.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

:bun Thank you. What a great looking herd. I love Elsie's colors. She is so beautiful. I like Brandy's colors too. Stephanie looks like sweetheart. Dusty looks really ornery. So who is Elsie bred to?


----------



## Mamaboid

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> :bun Thank you. What a great looking herd. I love Elsie's colors. She is so beautiful. I like Brandy's colors too. Stephanie looks like sweetheart. Dusty looks really ornery. So who is Elsie bred to?


Elsie is bred to Eli.  We just got both of them the week before Christmas, which is why I am so unsure of her due date.  They were raised together from the time they were bottle babies.  They both came from Amish country PA, but from different farms and unrelated.  The lady I got them from had a problem with zoning laws that changed and made it impossible for her to keep them, so we got what I thought is a really great deal on them.  I am in the progress of paperwork to have them registered with the Myotonic Goat Registry.  The registry will register anything that has at least 50% myotonic bloodlines, which will make ALL of my babies registerable since my bucks are both full blooded Fainters.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bun Thank you. What a great looking herd. I love Elsie's colors. She is so beautiful. I like Brandy's colors too. Stephanie looks like sweetheart. Dusty looks really ornery. So who is Elsie bred to?
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie is bred to Eli.  We just got both of them the week before Christmas, which is why I am so unsure of her due date.  They were raised together from the time they were bottle babies.  They both came from Amish country PA, but from different farms and unrelated.  The lady I got them from had a problem with zoning laws that changed and made it impossible for her to keep them, so we got what I thought is a really great deal on them.  I am in the progress of paperwork to have them registered with the Myotonic Goat Registry.  The registry will register anything that has at least 50% myotonic bloodlines, which will make ALL of my babies registerable since my bucks are both full blooded Fainters.
Click to expand...

That's great that you can register the babies. I am sure they are going to be cute, and beautiful. Can't wait!! Hope all goes well with the paper work.


----------



## Mamaboid

I have been watching Elsie pretty closely today as I have been kind of lazy and not doing too much.  I just have one question.  HOW MUCH HAY CAN ONE GOAT EAT IN A DAY?  

I swear, I never saw anything eat like this.  Even when she is laying down, she is munching on the hay she has pulled out of the rack.  She is gonna bust.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I have been watching Elsie pretty closely today as I have been kind of lazy and not doing too much.  I just have one question.  HOW MUCH HAY CAN ONE GOAT EAT IN A DAY?
> 
> I swear, I never saw anything eat like this.  Even when she is laying down, she is munching on the hay she has pulled out of the rack.  She is gonna bust.


 I have been trying to look at her, but it's just a black screen.  So thank you for the update!


----------



## Mamaboid

Camera is on, should be working.  Try shutting the link down and starting all over again.  Sometimes my shockwave pitches a fit and I have to do that to see her from the house computer.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I just tried it, and it says off air on the bottom.


----------



## Mamaboid

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I just tried it, and it says off air on the bottom.


Nope, it is on air and working.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/flooded-creek-farm


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Yeah, I can see Elsie. So happy. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Mamaboid

Hey all    This morning, at 4am when I had to reset the camera on Elsie 1 more time, I forgot to set the setting for the sound.  I didn't realize it, so if it woke anybody, I am sorry.  If the sound on it bothers anybody, please send me a pm or post it here and I will turn it off.  It actually makes it easier for me to monitor her, so I am going to leave it on tonight if nobody minds.  I am sitting here with it up on the screen, and I can actually hear her chewing.   My dh was just down and checked on her and had to say hey to his buddy on camera.  I keep reminding him, Everybody in the world can hear you, so watch what you say.    Elsie didn't change much today, just getting bigger and bigger in the udder.  Let me know if the sound bothers anybody.  Later all.


----------



## sunne73

OMG...this sooooooo much worse than waiting for chickens to hatch


----------



## mek

Lol your rooster crows just as I click on to watch for a bit.


----------



## Mamaboid

mek said:
			
		

> Lol your rooster crows just as I click on to watch for a bit.


I know, they started crowing at 4am.  All I can say is I am glad you cannot hear them outside the coop like you can on the mic, or I would have some IRATE neighbors.  I woke up laughing cause they were making so much noise.  The really noisy ones are the guineas tho.


----------



## Mamaboid

sunne73 said:
			
		

> OMG...this sooooooo much worse than waiting for chickens to hatch


Yeh, there all you do is stare at the egg, but at least it is laying relatively still.  Following the goat around staring at her girlie parts gets to be kinda weird after a while.


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> sunne73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...this sooooooo much worse than waiting for chickens to hatch
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, there all you do is stare at the egg, but at least it is laying relatively still.  Following the goat around staring at her girlie parts gets to be kinda weird after a while.
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Well, Elsie's ligs are gone again and her tail area is pretty mushy.  This isn't the first time her ligs have gone, but it feels softer to me.  Wishful fingers?  

 It is colder than cold here this morning.  We had about 2 inches of snow last night, and supposed to get 6 more between tonight and tomorrow noon.  I am tired of the white sh..stuff already.  I don't usually get spring fever until the end of February, but I am really minding the cold this year and it hasn't been all that cold.  You don't think it is because I am getting  , do you?   

Hope everybody has a great day.  Will keep you posted on any progress.  A snow storm might just be the catalyst we need around here.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunne73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...this sooooooo much worse than waiting for chickens to hatch
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, there all you do is stare at the egg, but at least it is laying relatively still.  Following the goat around staring at her girlie parts gets to be kinda weird after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

She will kid when the snow is blowing and it feels like it is -20 below.
I hope she doesn't but she has learned doe code well


----------



## Mamaboid

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> She will kid when the snow is blowing and it feels like it is -20 below.
> I hope she doesn't but she has learned doe code well


Yeh, I have been telling her all day that tonight, with 6 inches of snow coming would be a TERRIBLE time to give birth....I am not sure, but I think maybe she is on to me and knows I am trying to use reverse psychology on her.


----------



## sunne73

I have off tonight and as soon as I return from stocking up at the store for the two inches of snow we are expecting, this laptop and I are going to have a girls night in....wish I could get a goat app for my phone.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Did the babies drop?  They look like they're sitting lower but I can't get a good look since she's avoiding the camera (again!)


----------



## Mamaboid

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Did the babies drop?  They look like they're sitting lower but I can't get a good look since she's avoiding the camera (again!)


Yes they did,  she looks like she is carrying them in a sack under her belly. She knows that camera is there, there is no doubt in my mind.  I told her today I was tired of looking at the bottom 2 inches of her front legs.  It didn't seem to impress her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the babies drop?  They look like they're sitting lower but I can't get a good look since she's avoiding the camera (again!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did,  she looks like she is carrying them in a sack under her belly. She knows that camera is there, there is no doubt in my mind.  I told her today I was tired of looking at the bottom 2 inches of her front legs.  It didn't seem to impress her.
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

did she have them yet?


----------



## Mamaboid

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> did she have them yet?


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  As you can see from my answer above, we still have no babies.  Although I am kind of glad we don't.  It is all of 8 degrees here this morning.  Elsie is happily munching on her breakfast with basically no changes.  Tonight it is supposed to warm up, but it also supposed to rain, sleet and snow.  As I am typing this, I have the camera up on screen, and I see the dh go into Elsie's pen, fluff up and put clean bedding down, and he is telling her while he is doing it " here is some nice fluffy bedding, see how comfy your bed is to have babies on.  We have resorted to blackmail and or bribery, the only thing we have not tried is to offer to let her come in and have them on the couch.  I am afraid that is next.   Hope everyone has a great day.

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  As you can see from my answer above, we still have no babies.  Although I am kind of glad we don't.  It is all of 8 degrees here this morning.  Elsie is happily munching on her breakfast with basically no changes.  Tonight it is supposed to warm up, but it also supposed to rain, sleet and snow.  As I am typing this, I have the camera up on screen, and I see the dh go into Elsie's pen, fluff up and put clean bedding down, and he is telling her while he is doing it " here is some nice fluffy bedding, see how comfy your bed is to have babies on.  We have resorted to blackmail and or bribery, the only thing we have not tried is to offer to let her come in and have them on the couch.  I am afraid that is next.   Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> BJ


Bambi walked in this morning pretty as you please and wandered around for a bit.  fyi Bambi is my avatar that is her when she was 8 weeks old

 Elsie is being stubborn


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I hope all is well on your end. Give Elsie a bog hug for me. I can't wait for the day to get on here and see her babies.


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Quick update on Elsie....no babies.....no changes.  Now, I have a question about one of my other does.  Background: I "took the weekend off" and the dh took care of the goats and chickens.  This morning when I went down, I find things pretty much ok, pens not quite as fresh as I like em, but you know how it is, nobody can do things exactly like you do.  Anyway, we have a single chicken with a young chick that she raised that are spoiled rotten and have their own hut in the goat field.  This morning, I found a bunch of corn on the ground where apparently my dh had put HANDFULS of corn down for these chickens. ggrrrr.  I also found my doe Brandy with a messy butt.  She has very soft (pudding) stool.  She is eating hay, seems to feel fine, no temp, still begging for her hand fed corn treats (which she did not get) and doesn't seem to be ill at all.  My question is, should I just watch her close, or treat her somehow.  I am not sure how long she has been this way, since dh didn't notice anything.  She does normally get a couple handsfull of corn as treats every morning, but never more than a couple mouthfuls
Do you think it is too much corn?  The buck that is in with her has no signs, and he does not like corn and won't eat it, which adds to my suspicion that it is the corn that did it.


----------



## doxiemoxie

I agree that it is reasonable to suspect the corn.  I would take Brandy off any other food than the hay until her poops return to normal.  I would also make her a couple baking soda boluses (boli?) : make a thick paste of baking soda and water, about the size of a walnut or a little smaller, and get her to swallow them.  Watch her carefully for any bloating or acting like she's got a bellyache.  (I know this post is over a day later.  I hope she's well)


----------



## mek

she just had a thing pop out !
 ... I cant tell bad angle the camera is at but I swear I saw something


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Well, Elsie is doing good, still no babies, but I think she is close.  Of course, I have thought that before.  She has quite a bit of discharge this morning, and is totally without ligs.  She is doing a lot of side watching, a little side talking, and a LOT of laying around.  Her sides feel different this morning also,  They are more firm? for lack of a better way to describe.  Yesterday, I could almost feel the individual babies in there, today it just seems round and firm with no little noses or butts protruding.  I am thinking that maybe this means the kids are getting in better position to be born.  This may also be wishful thinking on my part, I realize.

As for Brandy, she is doing better also.  She is eating good, hay only.  No more pudding poop, although I have not seen her drop any pellets either.  I watched her for over an hour this morning, and she is acting totally normal with good appetite.  I did give her some probios and will continue to watch her very closely.  She does not act like she has any pain or discomfort at all, and was BEGGING for grain this morning when I fed the goats on the other side of the fence.  I distinctly heard her say "No fair, Mama".  

All the other goats are fine, Dusty and Stephanie continue to try to figure out where they stand since we moved the herd queen to Eli's pen and they are not with her right now.  They head butt constantly, but most of it is more like play with only an occasional serious confrontation.  I have made the decision that I am going to band Dusty's horns.  They are short and sharp and we have been unable to stop her from using them, so they have to go.  I will probably be banding them this weekend.  The dh is still trying to talk me out of it, but he isn't here to see it all the time like I am.  She has gone from being a sweet little spoiled girl to being a real brat sometimes.  She has also grown to the point that now instead of being the smallest goat, she is in the middle of the herd with only Eli the buck and Elsie being larger.  She is now almost as big as Elsie.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.  Later..
BJ


----------



## Queen Mum

BABIES, BABIES, BABIES!  Thinking Babies.  Tonight is the night of BABIES!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I will be watching her today! I hope it's today  What a great birthday present. Tell Elsie I would love that.


----------



## Mamaboid

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I will be watching her today! I hope it's today  What a great birthday present. Tell Elsie I would love that.


Happy Birthday    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She was really uncomfortable all night long, kept shifting from side to side and getting up and down.  She looks a lot looser this morning, so keep your fingers crossed. 

 I will tell her that she has to give you a birthday present.


----------



## daisychick

The guineas are on a roll today  , that is all I can hear on the camera.       

She keeps laying down and twitching her tail and looking at her belly, I hope that means something .


----------



## daisychick

Is anybody else watching her right now??  She sure is restless.


----------



## marlowmanor

So do we have any action? I can here you talking to her!


----------



## wannacow

daisychick said:
			
		

> The guineas are on a roll today  , that is all I can hear on the camera.
> 
> She keeps laying down and twitching her tail and looking at her belly, I hope that means something .


Thanks for saying what that sound was.  I have been trying to figure what it was for days!  I was thinking geese.


----------



## daisychick

So as soon as I say something about her laying down and being restless, she gets up and acts like nothing is going on.  Silly goats!


----------



## Mamaboid

Yeh, she spooked me this afternoon also.  I was trying to clean house and watch her on camera at the same time, I finally gave up and went down and sat with her for an hour.  She just wanted to stand with her head in my lap and have me rub her back and sides.  If I stopped petting her, she would place her head in my hand and rub it back and forth to pet herself with it.  Then after about an hour, she started eating like I wasn't there, and went on about her business.  This goat is going to drive me into a corner with a vacant stare on my face repeating "goats are crazy, goats are crazy" over and over again.  Tonight she acts like she cannot get her head and neck comfortable, she is leaning her head on the wall, then on her shoulder, and back and forth.  She has had no ligs that I can feel for 2 days now, she is open and loose with discharge, and her udder is tight.  She HAS to go soon, or she is going to just explode and little goats are gonna fly all over the barn.


----------



## marlowmanor

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Yeh, she spooked me this afternoon also.  I was trying to clean house and watch her on camera at the same time, I finally gave up and went down and sat with her for an hour.  She just wanted to stand with her head in my lap and have me rub her back and sides.  If I stopped petting her, she would place her head in my hand and rub it back and forth to pet herself with it.  Then after about an hour, she started eating like I wasn't there, and went on about her business.  This goat is going to drive me into a corner with a vacant stare on my face repeating "goats are crazy, goats are crazy" over and over again.  Tonight she acts like she cannot get her head and neck comfortable, she is leaning her head on the wall, then on her shoulder, and back and forth.  She has had no ligs that I can feel for 2 days now, she is open and loose with discharge, and her udder is tight.  *She HAS to go soon, or she is going to just explode and little goats are gonna fly all over the barn*.




That is so a funny thing to picture in my head!  Well at least if she popped you'd have your babies!  Hoping she goes soon for you.


----------



## wannacow




----------



## mek

yer.... the other night i was watching and i just looked when she moved her back leg and I thought something popped out.... I was staring at a dark spot for a while....


----------



## Mamaboid

mek said:
			
		

> yer.... the other night i was watching and i just looked when she moved her back leg and I thought something popped out.... I was staring at a dark spot for a while....


I know, she has black spots on the back of both her legs, right where you watch to see what is happening.  I have stared at those black spots on the camera until I see black spots in my sleep.  Wait, that's not right, you have to actually sleep to see them in your sleep, don't you? 

 I thought she was acting really restless last night about midnight, so I went down and sat with her until about 1am.  Before I went down, she was laying down, shifting from side to side, and doing what looked on camera like pushing while laying on her side.  After I got down there, she stood up, shook off, and proceeded to stand and eat for a solid hour.  I finally gave up and came back up and spent the rest of the night dozing off and on while she slept nice and peacefully.  She is doing that same shifting and pushing thing this morning, but I think it is just her getting or trying to get comfortable, because she is chewing her cud while she is doing it.  I really need to go get some groceries and goat feed and prescriptions filled today, but I know the minute I pull out of the driveway she is going to start pushing.  I may pull out of the driveway and sneak back in just to fool her.  OH, I really need sleep,  I am starting to think like a goat.


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> mek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yer.... the other night i was watching and i just looked when she moved her back leg and I thought something popped out.... I was staring at a dark spot for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> I know, she has black spots on the back of both her legs, right where you watch to see what is happening.  I have stared at those black spots on the camera until I see black spots in my sleep.  Wait, that's not right, you have to actually sleep to see them in your sleep, don't you?
> 
> I thought she was acting really restless last night about midnight, so I went down and sat with her until about 1am.  Before I went down, she was laying down, shifting from side to side, and doing what looked on camera like pushing while laying on her side.  After I got down there, she stood up, shook off, and proceeded to stand and eat for a solid hour.  I finally gave up and came back up and spent the rest of the night dozing off and on while she slept nice and peacefully.  She is doing that same shifting and pushing thing this morning, but I think it is just her getting or trying to get comfortable, because she is chewing her cud while she is doing it.  I really need to go get some groceries and goat feed and prescriptions filled today, but I know the minute I pull out of the driveway she is going to start pushing.  I may pull out of the driveway and sneak back in just to fool her.  OH, I really need sleep,  I am starting to think like a goat.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannacow

I feel so bad for you and your lack of sleep.  The problem is that I will be there in about 2 months.  One doe I know the breed date, but the other one, the one that has experience in this matter, I have no idea...


----------



## Mamaboid

wannacow said:
			
		

> I feel so bad for you and your lack of sleep.  The problem is that I will be there in about 2 months.  One doe I know the breed date, but the other one, the one that has experience in this matter, I have no idea...


Elsie was bred when we got her, and the people we got her from had NO idea when she was bred, so with the combination of not knowing the date and not really knowing the goat, it is crazy.  
The only redeeming thing is I just keep thinking of the rewards....I cannot wait to have these babies to play with.  I have to wait until at least May for the next ones, but at least those I have a date when they were hopefully bred.  

The good thing for you is at least the one you might miss because of not knowing her date has experience.  (Trying to find the silver lining here)


----------



## wannacow

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for you and your lack of sleep.  The problem is that I will be there in about 2 months.  One doe I know the breed date, but the other one, the one that has experience in this matter, I have no idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie was bred when we got her, and the people we got her from had NO idea when she was bred, so with the combination of not knowing the date and not really knowing the goat, it is crazy.
> The only redeeming thing is I just keep thinking of the rewards....I cannot wait to have these babies to play with.  I have to wait until at least May for the next ones, but at least those I have a date when they were hopefully bred.
> 
> *The good thing for you is at least the one you might miss because of not knowing her date has experience*.  (Trying to find the silver lining here)
Click to expand...

True, but she is CAE positive so I REALLY need to be there to take the kids away.  I had the preg tests w/ BioPryn done.  Her level was lower than the other's.  Does that make her "not as far along"?


----------



## Mamaboid

Wannacow wrote:  "True, but she is CAE positive so I REALLY need to be there to take the kids away.  I had the preg tests w/ BioPryn done.  Her level was lower than the other's.  Does that make her "not as far along"?"

I have no idea about the level, I have never had a test done. I am sure somebody can answer tho.  This place is so great, I have never seen a question that somebody doesn't know the answer to.   I will keep my  that you have good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Mamaboid

Gooood morning world.  Here we are, another weekend has come, another chance for Elsie to have her kids while dh is home.  It is pretty warm here today, and for a change it is NOT supposed to rain.  Time will tell, cause I don't think it can get through a whole day without at least a few drops.  Flooded Creek Farm is named that for a reason, and right now it is a muddy mess.  Elsie had a pretty good night, and is happily chewing her cud as I type this.  I will be going down to check on her shortly.  Today is the day, today is the day, today is the day.....just working on the right attitude here......I hope everybody has a truly awesome day.


----------



## quiltnchik

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Gooood morning world.  Here we are, another weekend has come, another chance for Elsie to have her kids while dh is home.  It is pretty warm here today, and for a change it is NOT supposed to rain.  Time will tell, cause I don't think it can get through a whole day without at least a few drops.  Flooded Creek Farm is named that for a reason, and right now it is a muddy mess.  Elsie had a pretty good night, and is happily chewing her cud as I type this.  I will be going down to check on her shortly.  Today is the day, today is the day, today is the day.....just working on the right attitude here......I hope everybody has a truly awesome day.


I may be wrong, but to me it looks like there may be something going on with her.  She stood up earlier, stretched her neck and then laid back down.  She also keeps lifting her tail and is just acting very "uncomfortable."  Here's hoping you have babies today!


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Gooood morning world.  Here we are, another weekend has come, another chance for Elsie to have her kids while dh is home.  It is pretty warm here today, and for a change it is NOT supposed to rain.  Time will tell, cause I don't think it can get through a whole day without at least a few drops.  Flooded Creek Farm is named that for a reason, and right now it is a muddy mess.  Elsie had a pretty good night, and is happily chewing her cud as I type this.  I will be going down to check on her shortly.  Today is the day, today is the day, today is the day.....just working on the right attitude here......I hope everybody has a truly awesome day.


Happy Saturday


----------



## Mamaboid

Well, we had an interesting afternoon.  We opened the gate between the two pens, and left all the goats in together except Elsie of course.  That means we combined the two bucks in one  pen, along with 3 does.  The does all SHOULD be bred for May, but who knows.  I was going to keep the does and bucks separate so I knew which buck was doing the breeding, but for some reason, our little buck Dude doesn't seem to be getting the job done.  He should have bred all three of the does long before this, and we have seen him mount 2 of them.  The herd queen Brandy has never had anything to do with him, so we had already put her in with Eli.  Not sure if that has been successful or not.  She was not feeling well last week, but she is fine now.  The other two does should have both been bred on the same day, they were both in standing heat and Dude was all over both of them for 2 days straight the weekend before Christmas.  If they were successful, then we should have late May babies.  I want to make sure I have babies, I really don't care at this point which buck breeds them this time around, and will make what ever adjustments to the breeding schedule I need to once we get some kids on the ground this first time.  

Anyway, back to today.  The two bucks spent about a half hour head butting each other in a kind of half serious attitude, then they took turns riding each other for about 10 minutes and then they both went about their business with no further testing all afternoon.  The does did pretty much the same thing, with Brandy reestablishing her herd queen roll with no trouble.  Then Eli started chasing all 3 does, and pretty much kept it up all afternoon.  He was trying to mount, but none of them would stand for it.

Time will tell but I sure hope we end up with/or already have 3 pregnant does.  

Now, Elsie.  We have udder "boom", no ligs, more discharge than we have had before, and she is so "clingy" when we go in.  She just wants to stand with her head in your lap, or have your hands on her in some manner.  It is so sweet.  When we are not with her all she does is EAT.  I have no idea where she is putting feed, because she is so full of babies, but she sure is finding a place to put a lot of it.  I am really hopeful that we are getting really close.   I WANT BABIES!!!

Hope everybody has a great night.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Nothing new to report here this morning, so I will just say hope every body has a great day.  (I am pretending that we are not waiting for babies, so maybe Elsie will think she is supposed to go now that we aren't interested any more.)


----------



## jodief100

Hope for babies for you!   We had several does not take on the first round this year.  I think it is the crazy weather.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Just tuned in.  I love this Barn Cam thing!  How nice would it be to go off to work (I teach High School), and be able to check up on the ladies during my lunch.  Hmmmmm...want to see how quickly my husband rolls his eyes at me..."Hey Babe?!  Come here a sec..."

Edited to add, we think you might have some action going on there-she is flopping over, and looking like her tail is arching (like contractions)....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

No idea what that sound was. 

Anyway, I think we are getting close... Really close. She looks so uncomfortable right now.


----------



## Mamaboid

Iam sitting with Elsie in the using cell phone to type this.  She is in what i would say is early labor.  Uneven occasional contractions   Will keep updating as needed if i can


----------



## daisychick

. I've been watching her.  Come on babies.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Woot!!  congrats on #1  the "mommy look-a-like"  I'm still watching....


----------



## daisychick

Baby out.


----------



## marlowmanor

Yay, I see one!  I had to show my boys too! She has to have at least one more in there. Come on Elsie!


----------



## marlowmanor

I'm glued to the screen cheering Elsie on!


----------



## marlowmanor

#2 is out!

ETA: Sounds like mamaboid is saying that #2 is a boy.

And she just popped out a 3rd one!


----------



## daisychick

So glad I am getting to watch and didn't miss it.


----------



## daisychick

#3 just flew out.


----------



## marlowmanor

daisychick said:
			
		

> So glad I am getting to watch and didn't miss it.


x2 I am fascinated getting to watch this! It has been years since I have witnessed a goat birth!


----------



## autumnprairie

X3 is out is she done?
they are are adorable and wow


----------



## doxiemoxie

Those little baby bleats just kill me!    well done Elsie; well done, mamaboid!


----------



## PotterWatch

So cute!  I missed the birth, but I love seeing new little babies up and nursing when they are still wobbly and tired.  Adorable!


----------



## daisychick

Congrats Mamaboid and Elsie!   Tell Papaboid congrats too.    They are soooo cute and their little bleats are the best!   Thank you for sharing her birthing camera with us.   I loved it!


----------



## cindyg

This is awsome, just  absolutely thrilling!!!


----------



## greenbean

Of course she kids the day I forget to turn the camera on   Haha   Congrats!  They are beautiful!!


----------



## redtailgal

I missed it!!!!

Tell her to do one more!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Darn! I missed it!
Congratulations on the cute new triplets!


----------



## marlowmanor

#3 I think mamaboid said is a girl. Makes the final tally 2 girls, and 1 boy! I'm sure one Mamaboid gets inside we will have her update and pictures. Hopefully I heard what she said right when she was figuring out #3s gender. Someone correct me if I am wrong please!


----------



## redtailgal

see, thats two of us that missed it.

stuff'em back in and do it over, please.


----------



## PotterWatch

Looks like it's cold there.  So strange to see someone all bundled up when it's probably around 75-80 here...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> #3 I think mamaboid said is a girl. Makes the final tally 2 girls, and 1 boy! I'm sure one Mamaboid gets inside we will have her update and pictures. Hopefully I heard what she said right when she was figuring out #3s gender. Someone correct me if I am wrong please!


That is what I heard too. They are so cute. Just wobbling around.


----------



## daisychick

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> #3 I think mamaboid said is a girl. Makes the final tally 2 girls, and 1 boy! I'm sure one Mamaboid gets inside we will have her update and pictures. Hopefully I heard what she said right when she was figuring out #3s gender. Someone correct me if I am wrong please!


That's what I heard her say too.  She said that was just want she wanted, 2 girls and a boy.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

redtailgal said:
			
		

> see, thats two of us that missed it.
> 
> stuff'em back in and do it over, please.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Aww!  The goat was trying to nurse at the wrong end!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Wow, three baby goats. 

Super Congratulations!!!  

I missed it, but maybe next time....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mamaboid

Two girls and a boy.  #1 doeling - just a little over 3 pounds, #2 buckling - 4 pounds, #3 doeling - 4 pounds.  All have had a drink, had their cords dipped first time, will redo in a little while.  Still waiting for afterbirth.  All three up and wobbling, Elsie seems to be doing fine.  Man, once she decided to get serious, she sure didn't waste any time.  First one came out head first with legs back, just had to flip one of them a bit and out she came.  Others just fell out with no probs.  Will post pics later tonight if I get a chance, if not, first thing tomorrow morning.  WHOOOHOOOO I have babies.  Way to go Elsie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

DRAT!!!  We went outside to work on our buck house and missed it!  I just knew it! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Two girls and a boy.  #1 doeling - just a little over 3 pounds, #2 buckling - 4 pounds, #3 doeling - 4 pounds.  All have had a drink, had their cords dipped first time, will redo in a little while.  Still waiting for afterbirth.  All three up and wobbling, Elsie seems to be doing fine.  Man, once she decided to get serious, she sure didn't waste any time.  First one came out head first with legs back, just had to flip one of them a bit and out she came.  Others just fell out with no probs.  Will post pics later tonight if I get a chance, if not, first thing tomorrow morning.  WHOOOHOOOO I have babies.  Way to go Elsie.


 So happy to hear that! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## autumnprairie

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two girls and a boy.  #1 doeling - just a little over 3 pounds, #2 buckling - 4 pounds, #3 doeling - 4 pounds.  All have had a drink, had their cords dipped first time, will redo in a little while.  Still waiting for afterbirth.  All three up and wobbling, Elsie seems to be doing fine.  Man, once she decided to get serious, she sure didn't waste any time.  First one came out head first with legs back, just had to flip one of them a bit and out she came.  Others just fell out with no probs.  Will post pics later tonight if I get a chance, if not, first thing tomorrow morning.  WHOOOHOOOO I have babies.  Way to go Elsie.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear that! Can't wait to see pics.
Click to expand...

I was watching Elsie kid while mine did doe code and kidded when I wasn't there  beautiful doe  pics posted
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16288&p=4


----------



## Queen Mum

We watched the barn cam and that is SO addicting!   LOVE barn cam.   Cute babies.  Congratulations.   Elsie practically shot them out of her bottom.   If you didn't watch closely you could have missed it.


----------



## Mamaboid

#1 Meet Flooded Creek Farms Elizabeth E. (Lizzy)











#2 Meet Flooded Creek Farms Elijah E. (Elijah)










#3 Meet Flooded Creek Farms Erin E. (Erin)










These babies are not going to be spoiled....Meet Papaboid.  





All are doing great.  Elsie ate her supper, had a nice long drink, and is being very attentive.  Babies are all nursing, all seem to be wobbling around pretty good.  I am kicked back in my recliner and looking forward to only setting the alarm for 3 hour intervals tonight instead of every hour.  Hope everybody has a great night, I sure am!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

They are adorable! Thanks for the pictures. Do you have any other does due?


----------



## marlowmanor

Love the pics and the names. Why is there an E after all of thier names?


----------



## Mamaboid

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> They are adorable! Thanks for the pictures. Do you have any other does due?


Not sure, and if they are, it won't be until May.  Hopefully, we will have 3 due then.


----------



## Mamaboid

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Love the pics and the names. Why is there an E after all of thier names?


We have a system for naming the babies.  Babies all get names that start with the first letter of Mama's name.  The letter behind will be the same as the first letter in the father's name.  E for Eli or D for Dude.  So three babies out of Elsie and Eli all get E names with the E after.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Queen Mum

Beautiful.  I love the spots on the knees!


----------



## autumnprairie

your kids are so sweet I love them


----------



## Mamaboid

I think I am in love.  I was watching them on camera from living room, didn't like the way one was laying so still, went down to check on them, and the little buck was sacked out sound asleep.  I roused him up to make sure he was ok, and he got up and tried to follow me out of the pen.  I stopped and turned around and said you have to stay with mommy and he bleated at me.  Oh, I am definitely in love.


----------



## wannacow

Congratulations!!!!    I'm bummed that I missed it!  I took a peek when I was home on break and told DH she's pushing and I'm going back to work...    They are little cuties.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I think I am in love.  I was watching them on camera from living room, didn't like the way one was laying so still, went down to check on them, and the little buck was sacked out sound asleep.  I roused him up to make sure he was ok, and he got up and tried to follow me out of the pen.  I stopped and turned around and said you have to stay with mommy and he bleated at me.  Oh, I am definitely in love.


I saw you on camera. They are very cute. Are you going to be keeping any of the kids?


----------



## Mamaboid

> I saw you on camera. They are very cute. Are you going to be keeping any of the kids?


Not sure yet, will see how they look when they get a little bigger, may keep one of the doelings, will try to sell the buckling intact, if not will band him and then make decision on keep or sell.  Since we have the two bucks, both myotonic, that we can breed to, I can keep does out of Eli to breed with Dude, so I guess time will tell.  The man I got Dude off of, may want some of them to add new blood to his fainter herd, so I will have to get in touch with him and that may answer the question quickly.


----------



## cindyg

Congratulations on the speedy and healthy delivery, I watched it all.  You'd have thought it was mine, the way I was so tense.  I kept calling to my DH, she's having them, do you want to watch, oh, she's having another, come see, but he just kept saying, no, that's all right, just let me know how it's going.  Boy, when it's our turn (fingers crossed, no one bred yet, but hopefully soon) he better be right there with me, handing me towels etc. just like Papaboid.  What really impressed me was that you were right there with her, down in the hay, I can see that you, like me, are not a "skinny minnie" type gal, and I have wondered how I will manage, as I can't kneel down, but you did it, so I will too!!  They are just lovely,  Elsie did a great job, enjoy!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I MISSED IT???? 
Well congrats!!!! LOVELY babies!!!! Glad you got a doe!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

cindyg said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the speedy and healthy delivery, I watched it all.  You'd have thought it was mine, the way I was so tense.  I kept calling to my DH, she's having them, do you want to watch, oh, she's having another, come see, but he just kept saying, no, that's all right, just let me know how it's going.  Boy, when it's our turn (fingers crossed, no one bred yet, but hopefully soon) he better be right there with me, handing me towels etc. just like Papaboid. * What really impressed me was that you were right there with her, down in the hay, I can see that you, like me, are not a "skinny minnie" type gal, and I have wondered how I will manage, as I can't kneel down, but you did it, so I will too!! * They are just lovely,  Elsie did a great job, enjoy!!


Thanks.  They are so sweet, I could just hug on em all the time.  

LOL, the reason I was right down there, was once I got down, I couldn't get up.
Skinny minnie is definitely not how I would be described.  DH is lovin being "Papaboid".  He said, Hey I have a name too. 

Elsie and the kids are all doing great this morning.  They all have full bellies, and are bouncing around.  It is only 24 degrees here this morning, so they are all staying pretty close to the warming barrel when they lay down.  Elsie is eating good, drinking a lot of water, and being a really attentive mom.  I was watching her about 4am, and they were all piled up sleeping, and she was just standing over them...watching... it was a really neat picture.  Hope everybody has as wonderful a day as I am.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Love the picture of papboid,  Congratulations.


----------



## daisychick

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> DH is lovin being "Papaboid".  He said, Hey I have a name too.


I could hear how happy he was during the birth so I thought he deserved a Congrats too and a cool BYH name.    

Those babies are sooooo cute, I love watching them.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

cute babies - love PapaBoid spoling them


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  Elsie and kids are doing great.  Kids are bouncing off the walls, off Mom, off each other, zipping around have a good time running in and out of the warming barrel.  They are so much fun to watch.  It is supposed to warm up to around 50 here today, with bright sunshine.  I may let Elsie out for a little while.  The kids are staying pretty close to the heat barrel, so I guess they would still like it to be a little warmer before they go out this young.  I can just open the door to the pass-through door and let them make the decision to go out or stay in.  Will wait til the afternoon and let it get as warm as it is going to get though.  If they go out, I will put the camera on the yard.  Gonna play this one by ear, see if it really does get that warm.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## sunne73

Beautiful babies you have yourself there...congrats


----------



## Jackson62

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  Elsie and kids are doing great.  Kids are bouncing off the walls, off Mom, off each other, zipping around have a good time running in and out of the warming barrel.  They are so much fun to watch.  It is supposed to warm up to around 50 here today, with bright sunshine.  I may let Elsie out for a little while.  The kids are staying pretty close to the heat barrel, so I guess they would still like it to be a little warmer before they go out this young.  I can just open the door to the pass-through door and let them make the decision to go out or stay in.  Will wait til the afternoon and let it get as warm as it is going to get though.  If they go out, I will put the camera on the yard.  Gonna play this one by ear, see if it really does get that warm.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
> 
> BJ


Elsie is such a good mom!   They are so cute!
I'm hoping to get 2 mini silky wethers this spring.
I can't believe how fast they grow!  Thank you so much for your kidding cam.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

"Papaboid" is out there loving them....  they love HIM. Cute....


----------



## Mamaboid

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> "Papaboid" is out there loving them....  they love HIM. Cute....


He would be out there lovin on em all the time if he could.  These are our first babies, and I am going to have a hard time convincing him we need to sell  some of them.  I am not very good at convincing him of things, Dusty still has her horns. ....sigh....  He keeps saying "but they look so cute on her".  "She is little, she needs em."  "It's gonna hurt her."  I will let you know who wins.

Elizabeth, who was the first born doeling, is still the smallest kid, but it is amazing how much these kids have grown.  I am going to try to get weights on them this afternoon to see how much weight they have put on.  She is the shyest of the kids.  She jumps at sounds the others ignore, and a lot of the time she lays off by herself.  Time will tell, but I would bet that her myotonic gene is strong, and she will faint fairly easily.

Elijah, the Buck and middle born is the most outgoing.  He is the first one to pop out of the barrel when we go into the pen, the first to jump on Papaboid when he sits in there with them.  He is the most athletic, using mom for a trampoline and climbing mountain.  I can really feel the weight going on him.

Erin, the last born is the nosy one.  She sticks her little nose anyplace she can get it, checking things out.  Mouthing the dishes, hay rack and handle to pass-through door.  She is also the cuddliest one.  She likes to be held, and will snuggle right down when you pick her up.

I was going to let them out yesterday when it was so warm, but the mud is deep enough I just didn't feel comfortable.  I did open the outside door so they could get some fresh air.  It is rainy today, and tomorrow I have to go to the Dr. again, so maybe Saturday.  The weekend is supposed to be sunny with temps in the 40s.

Elsie is doing GREAT.  She is such a good mom.  She is eating and drinking and all systems are functioning just as they should.  She has regained her girlish figure pretty good.  I think in terms of our herd future, buying her was the best thing we ever did.  The people that we bought her and Eli from came to visit them and see the babies yesterday afternoon.  They really miss them, and I have a feeling that we will be seeing them quite often.  That is fine with me, they are really great people.

Well, this post turned into a book...sorry bout that.  Hope everybody has a wonderful day.


----------



## daisychick

Thanks for the update and glad everything is going so well.


----------



## autumnprairie

daisychick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update and glad everything is going so well.


X2


----------



## jodief100

I enjoyed reading your "book".  So glad to hear things are well.


----------



## Mamaboid

Good morning all.  The kids and Elsie are all doing great, and if the weather doesn't mess with us, we will be opening the pass through door today so they can go out and be in the yard for a while.  Papaboid is working this morning, so going to wait til he gets home and will probably let them out sometime around 1 or 2pm.  Will turn the camera on yard if this happens.  

I had my appointment with the hematologist yesterday, and I do not have to have the filter put in before my surgery, so as of now we are a go for March 5.  They tell me I will be in hospital for about 3 days, and will be laid up for 2-6 weeks.  I don't think they are taking into account the number of surgeries I have had and all the practice I have getting around with my stomach cut.  I am thinking the two weeks is closer than the 6.  I sure hope I am right.  I know I will not be able to lift feed and hay and such, but NOBODY is gonna keep me outta my chicken coop and goat pen for 6 weeks.  NOT happening.  The build up of G.A.S that would cause would be counter-productive to healing. 

Hope everybody has a wonderful day.  

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid

The kids and Elsie spent the afternoon in the yard.  They had a blast playing king/queen of the stump.  They played so hard that they all collapsed in a heap under the hay rack and took a nice nap in the sun.  Then they did it all over again.  They are back in the pen, and all the kids are curled up inside their barrel, sound asleep.  Just like human kids.  

I had an interesting afternoon.  My sister and brother in law and their grandson spent the day with us, and the little guy (9 yr old) had a great time playing with the chickens and the baby goats.  It was so nice out, we actually did burgers on the grill for dinner.  After dinner, I went out the back door to yell to the DH about something, forgot I was wearing my computer glasses, misjudged the height of the side of the carport, caught my toe, and ended up face down in the back yard.  And I do mean face down.  I caught myself with my hands, but my arms gave out and I literally went face into the dirt. Papaboid had to come pick me up.  Didn't break anything, but man did I stove myself up.  Can hardly move right hand, left knee hurts like heck, and I am still picking dirt out of the front of my hair.  I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a LONG day.  Hope your day was better than mine, although we did have a great time with the kids, human and goat.


----------



## cindyg

Oh my goodness Mamaboid, that must have been a shock.  A fall like that messes with your whole system.  Hope you have a plentiful supply of Advil or painkiller of your choice, you're gonna need it.  Feel better soon.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh no, that is not good. I hope you are not too sore right now or later on   Glad the day was good otherwise


----------



## wannacow

OW!!!!  That makes me hurt.    So sorry that you fell.  Take it easy on yourself the next few days.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oweee Woweee  Mamaboid.  You are supposed to be ALIVE for your surgery.   Please take care of yourself.  We are all trying to think positive thoughts on your behalf.  You are hereby forbidden to hurt yourself any further.  OK?


----------



## Mamaboid

Well, good morning all.  I am happy to say I am feeling pretty good this morning, minor sprain on right wrist but that is improving so all is good.

I posted yesterday on a separate post that Brandy goat was having some sort of discharge mixed with a small amount of blood.  I think she may have aborted an early pregnancy, as we found no signs anywhere of anything in the pasture, huts or anywhere else she was.  This morning she is feeling fine, eating good and all systems seem to be working well.  Saturday, Dude was acting very bucky with her, so she may have been doing whatever she did then.  

Elsie and the kids are doing great.  The kids spent all afternoon Saturday and Sunday outside, and around noon today, I will be opening the pass through door so they can come and go as they like.  They are growing like little weeds.

We have decided which doeling we will be keeping.  Elizabeth.  She is the first born, smallest by about a pound but growing fine, has two perfect little teats, nice legs, and she is POLLED.  Elijah and Erin both have horn buds.  I would really like to sell Elijah intact, as I think he will make somebody a really good breeder.  If we can sell Erin for the price we want, we will.  If not, no problem keeping a pretty much perfect doe.

On a crazy note, just for a "what are the odds" post, I want to tell you about my Guinea hens.  And, I use the word HENS for a reason.  Last July, I went and picked up my guinea chicks.  Out of a cage of 150 birds, I randomly picked 8 birds, thinking that would give me a good ratio of boys to girls, because I wanted to get some eggs to hatch this year.  So.......what are the odds that I would pick out 8 hens?  Now, If I had been grabbing chickens for laying hens, what are the odds that I would have picked out 8 roosters.  Oh well, I guess I will just have to buy some male guineas.

Hope everybody has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## that's*satyrical

Glad you are feeling better and decided which baby to keep. LOL @ your guineas. I had the same luck with my chickens. Got a few xtra chicks trying to get a roo for my hens & ended up with hens too. What are the odds?? lol Oh well. At least we get more eggs


----------



## Mamaboid

Snapped these on Saturday.  This is my great nephew Kristopher and he is one of those kids that ALL animals love, and he loves all animals.  He "adopted" one of the chicks we got last summer called Goldie, he adopted Dusty goat when we got her, and now he has decided that he is adopting Elizabeth.  Of course the rules for adoption are that they have to stay at Aunt Bonnie's house. He lives with his Mom and Grandparents, my Sister and her DH, and those are their rules. He isn't too happy about that part of the adoption process tho.


----------



## daisychick

So glad Elsie and the kids are doing great!   

Just a thought on Brandy.....could she of been in heat and your buck tried to breed her??  My first timer does are in with a first timer buck right now.  I have one doe that always has a really drippy messy looking rear end.  I have come to find out that my buck is ummmm for a lack of a better phrase, a messy breeder.  I think he "misses his mark" a few times and so my one doe has had gooey discharge looking stuff all week.    

I also thought I had all girl guineas until I learned their sounds.  I had to listen on "YouTube" for the sounds males and females make.  I found out by sitting there and watching them and listening that I actually had 3 males!!  Do all of your "hens" make the same sound??


----------



## Mamaboid

daisychick said:
			
		

> So glad Elsie and the kids are doing great!
> 
> Just a thought on Brandy....*.could she of been in heat and your buck tried to breed her??  My first timer does are in with a first timer buck right now.*  I have one doe that always has a really drippy messy looking rear end.  I have come to find out that my buck is ummmm for a lack of a better phrase, a messy breeder.  I think he "misses his mark" a few times and so my one doe has had gooey discharge looking stuff all week.
> 
> I also thought I had all girl guineas until I learned their sounds.  I had to listen on "YouTube" for the sounds males and females make.  I found out by sitting there and watching them and listening that I actually had 3 males!!  Do all of your "hens" make the same sound??


She could have been in heat, it would be time for her to cycle, but she didn't really show signs.  She has been weird with her heats also, because sometimes she is very vocal and obvious, and some months you would swear she never cycles.  Because of this, we have thought she was preggers a couple times with no success.  I guess time will tell, but I know it scared the bejeepers outta me.

Yup, my hens make the same sound, and they make it constantly.  And I do mean CONSTANTLY.  They all run to me the minute I go outside, and they get so loud you cannot hear yourself thinkor carry on a conversation.  DH threatens to have "roast Guinea" about every day.


----------



## vermillionoaks

They are adorable!    I really wish we could get a camera system to work over here.  They seem really nice!


----------



## Mamaboid

Well, it has been a few days since I posted on here so I will update.  The kids are all doing great.  They are all nibbling on hay and stealing a little bit of grain out of mom's dish whenever they get a chance.  I have been letting them out in the afternoons once it warms up a bit each day.  They play king of the stump, this hut is mine, and I can climb mom faster than you can. 

 Today, Papaboid made a surprise for the goats.  They now have a "jungle gym".   They love it.  After we introduced them to it, and the kids went in for the night, the 'big kids' got to try it.  It was hysterical.  One by one they climbed to the top, up one side and down the other.  It is a huge success.  

The kids won't be out tomorrow, as we are going to be gone all day to my MIL's 92nd birthday party.  I have the best mother in law in the world.  She is 5', feisty like a little banty roo, and the very best part is that 99% of the time, she will side with me if DH and I are at opposite ends of a subject. She loves to play cards, goes to church every Sunday rain or shine, freely admits that I am a better cook than she is, and...although she is not an animal lover in general, she likes my chickens and she likes my goats.  It just doesn't get any better than this.  Anyway, back to the kids, it is supposed to start warming back up on Monday, so check out the camera then and you will see the kids new toy.

That is all from here for now.  Hope everybody is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Your mam in law sounds like a peach- wish her a joyous birthday.     And thanks for the updates; we'll look forward to pics?


----------



## Mamaboid

Mom's party went well.   Ate a great dinner, played with our great niece and nephew and in general had a great time.  Got home just slightly after dark last night, and the goats had all taken themselves into their respective huts, and even got the right ones.  They all came running out tho when we pulled in and started telling us how starved and neglected they were.  Goofy goats.

The camera went down last night, just got it back up.  Kids are playing on their new jungle gym that dh built them on saturday.  Hoping to get some new pics this week but not feeling too good today and besides it is supposed to be a heck of a lot warmer later in the week.  Hope everybody is having a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## daisychick

Love the jungle gym!  The kids are having  blast on it!


----------



## Mamaboid

Hi all.  Hope everybody is having a great evening.  The kids played on their new toy all afternoon, and I took a bunch of pics.  They aren't great, just cell phone snaps.  Just posted them on Flooded Creek Farm Facebook Page, and you can see them here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flooded-Creek-Farm/290724004321377?sk=wall

  That should take care of a few goat fixes for a little while.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mamaboid

Here are a couple to get your blood moving.

Erin






Elizabeth





Elijah





Fun on the new "jungle gym"










  That should take care of a few goat fixes for a little while.  Enjoy.

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie

over the jungle gym

looks like they were having a blast out there


----------



## marlowmanor

I need one of these jungle gyms! I am going to show it to DH and see if he could do something similar for our wethers. Would this work for grown goats? (though our 2 are only half grown right now)


----------



## Mamaboid

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I need one of these jungle gyms! I am going to show it to DH and see if he could do something similar for our wethers. Would this work for grown goats? (though our 2 are only half grown right now)


Check out the camera link most mornings before noon and you will see the adult goats playing on it.  Not this morning because some dummy forgot to turn the camera around.  
The adult does play on it all the time.  The bucks don't because they are fainters and they don't climb or jump.  Elsie never gets up on it either.


----------



## Mamaboid

Hello All.  It's been a while since I posted anything on here, so I thought I would bring you up to date.  The kids are growing and thriving.  Elsie is doing such a wonderful job raising all three of them. 

 I put an order in to Jeffers today for DiMethox to treat the kids.  I need to get the 5 day treatment in before I go in the hospital on the 5th.  

Since Elsie had her CD&T shot 4 weeks before she kidded, I was going to wait until the kids were 6 weeks to give them theirs, but I will be only a week out of the hospital at 6 weeks, so I think I will do those on the 4th.  That will be 5 weeks old.  Is it better to do it then than to wait another 3 or 4 weeks until I am able to get down there to do it?  

I want to get all their hooves trimmed before I go in also, so I will be working on those this week.  It is supposed to get up to almost 60 here later in the week so it won't be so cold to work.

On a different note, I put my chickens all on lockdown for a few days.  Yesterday, while cleaning goat huts, I discovered 17 eggs in two different nests in the goat huts.  So, the chickens stay in until they learn where they are supposed to drop those things. ggrrrr Stupid birds.

And finally, my brother and sister-in-law were here today, and my sil is a wonder with a camera.  She took a bunch of pictures and gave me permission to share them with you all.  So, compliments of Michal, for your enjoyment.....some of the herd.

Stephanie






Elsie





Brandy





Elizabeth and Elijah





Dusty and Brandy





Dusty





Erin and William (Erin is the goat, William is my nephew)





Dude and Eli (I think I posted this one before but I had to get everybody in here)





Hope everybody is having a great day.

BJ


----------



## Queen Mum

LOVE this one.  It should be picture of the YEAR!  

It is so sweet!  Tell your SIL, that she did a WONDERFUL job on the pictures.


----------



## cindyg

Just delightful, thanks for  sharing


----------



## wannacow

Beauty!


----------



## hcppam

What cuties!


----------



## vermillionoaks

Great pics.  You have some nice goats!


----------



## Mamaboid

Thanks all.  We love em, and they are just slightly () spoiled.


----------



## autumnprairie

As they should be, mine are too!


----------



## Mamaboid

WOW!      We finally got around to weighing the babies again tonight.  Couldn't believe it.
Elijah weight at birth 4.5 pounds weight at 22 days 16.5 pounds  .54 per day
Erin weight at birth 4. pounds weight at 22 days 12 pounds          .36 per day
Elizabeth weight at birth 3.5 pounds weight at 22 days 11 pounds..34 per day

A strange thing happened.  We have had hands on these babies every day from the minute they were born.  Checked them out from stem to stern til they are almost automatically rolling over so we can make sure things are where they are supposed to be  , and thought we had 2 horned goats and a polled goat.  The little buck has had horns from day 2 that you could feel.  The doeling Erin's were obvious from about day 4.  Elizabeth had no horns, no buds, the swirl on top of her head just like her polled mother, and we were sure she was polled.  Tonight, I was kissin on all the babes, picked up Elizabeth and kissed her on the top of the head... .....horn buds.  I swear, they were not there yesterday.  I thought I had the wrong goat, but nope.  It makes no difference to us, we like horns and we already decided to keep her, it is just weird that they popped up like that overnight.  Literally overnight.


----------



## Mamaboid

Hey everybody 

Not much going on around here today, but Elijah, the buckling discovered that it is fun to chase chickens.  He went toe to toe with our rooster, Steven.  It was hysterical.  I tried to catch a pic of it, but just couldn't keep up with them.  Sure wish you could have seen it.

Elsie has started to limit the number and length of times the kids can nurse.  She is letting them nurse less often, but for a little longer when she does stand..  I assume this is normal?

Hope everybody is having a great day.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid

OK, it is after midnight, I am so tired I cannot sleep.  I hate nights like this.  I have looked at all the goat cams, researched everything I can think of that I want to know, and read every new post in the last 24 hours on BYH.  Anybody wanna play cards?  I am seriously thinking about going down to the barn and hugging me some goats.  Hope everybody else is having a sleepier night.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill

love the pictures, all of them.  But the one of Ernie and William really made me smile. Thank you for sharing.


----------

